# A good way to distract yourself from DP



## wellthissucks

Playing with the effects in Apple's photobooth also figuring out different shapes for chords on guitar- listening out for the notes really draws your attention.


----------



## Solistice

Sounds like fun..


----------



## Guest

ANY idea to distract yourself is more than helpful, thank you for posting this.


----------

